# I'm so mad!



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

Well, I got my first predator in the new coop.  It really ruined my day! I went out like I normally do in the mornings to feed and water my chickens and I noticed that something had dug a hole under the coop door. At first, I thought it was just an attempt, but when I looked inside my coop I counted my chickens and discovered that one of my new cochin bantams was missing. No feathers or anything. I examined the hole again and realized that whatever it was must have gotten through. Now I am curious what it could have been. The hole was only dug three inches wide and maybe three inches deep. I have no idea what predator it could be, but I fixed the issue and put concrete pavers under the door so that nothing could get under the door again.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

So sorry! I lost a silkie a couple if weeks ago to a predator. Between dinner time for us and lockup time for them. I was very upset. 

I have read if you have a coop on the ground you should dig around and put hardware wire deep all the way around so nothing can dig through.


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

We buried the wire at least 6" to 1' deep all the way around the run. So far, no problems...know on wood


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

Yes, we have done that with our coop as well, but the one spot I forgot was under the coop door. The predator must have watched us build the coop to know that! lol


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Or instead of burying the wire deep, you can lay it about 2-3 inches under the dirt, but about a foot across, so that they can't get to the coop. That way, they have to start digging at least a foot away to get under. You could go 2 or 3 feet out from it if you wanted to!


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

fuzziebutt said:


> Or instead of burying the wire deep, you can lay it about 2-3 inches under the dirt, but about a foot across, so that they can't get to the coop. That way, they have to start digging at least a foot away to get under. You could go 2 or 3 feet out from it if you wanted to!


That seems a lot easier and probably equally effective.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I dunno IF a **** would STOP with a 3" Hole...BUT .....
a **** could Do THAT.
IF it IS a ****...it WILL be back.
-ReTIRED-
*P.S. *a Raccoon will NOT stop until it has killed ALL your chickens., (or YOU have KILLED the ****.)


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I had two racoons bite their way through my chicken wire coop one night and killed every chicken I had. Don't underestimate their abilities.


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

My coop is inside the building. I have a sliding door deprecating it from the run that I close every night. I'm sure if a raccoon did make its way into the run, it could determine how to open the sliding door to get in. I may have to out a lock on the outside...just in case


----------



## ellis36 (Mar 25, 2013)

havasu said:


> I had two racoons bite their way through my chicken wire coop one night and killed every chicken I had. Don't underestimate their abilities.


Or their intelligence. I've trapped many in a Hav-A-Heart cage, and I watched them pull endlessly on the rod that goes from the trip pad to the door. They seem to know that that rod had something to do with them being trapped. Once trapped and released they will never go in a trap again. Those with soft hearts for 'woodland creatures' should not trap these pests. Releasing them just makes them more educated and an even bigger pest for someone else.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Sounds like a mink, fisher or weasel. The hole size and the one chicken taken without much evidence sounds like this pred. Sprinkle some flour on the ground near that hole, block it from the inside and see what tracks show up. 

If it's a mink, it will be difficult to keep it out so you might consider setting a trap for it. 

Sure would be a good time to have a full time dog on watch around your coop!


----------

